# "Snickers" 1990 - 2010



## bonloubri (Jun 21, 2010)

Snickers was our first mini. AHMR registered name "Morrow's Miniatures Little Dorsey" On his sire's side was Komokos breeding. We purchased him in June of 1999. He pulled a cart and was in several parades. After having him a year we breed him once and had him gelded. We still have the filly he sired. He later developed problems with his rear legs. After doing everything we could we finally made the decision to let him go last Friday. He is also the first mini we have lost. I don't have any good photos of him. I lost most of them a few years ago when my computer crashed and apparently my backup system wasn't working. I did find this one and was wondering if someone could clean it up some how so I will have a better photo to remember him.


----------



## Tab (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss! What exactly would you want done with the photo? Also, could you post a larger version of the picture? Not much can be done with such a small photo.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 21, 2010)

Just wanted to say sorry for the loss of your sweet little chap. I'm sure someone will help with the picture.

Anna


----------



## bonloubri (Jun 21, 2010)

Tab - I doubled the size, loaded it to Photobucket but it still comes through the same size. Could I e-mail it to you? I don't even know just what would be possible to do. I just thought it would look nicer without the dirt, sticks and fencing. Maybe even just a plain background if that is possible. I don't know anything about editing photos but would really appreciate anything you could do.

Anna - Thank you. He was one of the sweetest horses we have.


----------



## Tab (Jun 21, 2010)

Sure - my email is [email protected]


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 21, 2010)

So sorry for your loss

Here is 1 I did I will do another with another background

but its not very big






Here is another


----------



## bonloubri (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh Lori, Thank you so much. Those are both beautiful.


----------



## Mona (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh Lori, that first one is so fitting. Just beautiful, and in my opinion, PERFECT! GREAT JOB!


----------



## Marty (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry Miss Bonnie. Snickers was a beautiful boy and you gave him a wonderful life filled with so much love.

I'm not clever like the others so I just fixed up your fenceline a bit.

My deepest condolences to you and your family.

Rest in Peace little guy.


----------



## bonloubri (Jun 22, 2010)

Marty, thank you for working on Snickers picture. It looks much better without the fence.

I will print and frame all the edited photos to hang up with his stall name plate.


----------



## Mona (Jun 22, 2010)

I am so sorry...I don;t know where my head is half the time anymore these days. I wanted to also say, I am so very sorry for your loss. It must be devastating to you after all these years of having his friendship. My heart aches for you. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Tab (Jun 22, 2010)

Sent an email. I love all the designs on here!


----------



## bonloubri (Jun 22, 2010)

Mona - Due to your recent loss I am sure your head and mine are far away. Hugs to your hubby too. I remember accidentally running over "Mugsy" a boxer we had when I was a teenager. That was a loooonng time ago.

Tab - Sent a reply to your email.


----------



## Reble (Jun 25, 2010)

Here is one I did for you.


----------



## bonloubri (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you Reble. That is beautiful. I appreciate your taking time to do it.


----------



## Reble (Jun 26, 2010)

bonloubri said:


> Thank you Reble. That is beautiful. I appreciate your taking time to do it.



You are so welcome, just so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CritterCountry (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## bonloubri (Jun 27, 2010)

CritterCountry - Thank you for editing Snickers photo. That is so neat. I will add it to the others that I am printing out to hang in our tack room. I had "I love Horse" name tags made a few years ago and will hang "Snickers" in the middle of the photos.


----------

